# Extending Data Lines



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

I have picked up a remodel job for a office that will reguire moving the current data and phone locations. They will be moved about 20 feet from their current locations, Is there a way to safely extend the cat5 ?
Chris


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

If it's for phone,,,just use super bees ,,,,but if it's for data, I wouldn't splice it. IMO


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

It is possible to splice cat5e for data, but not recommended. I have personally done this only once or twice, when the cable could not be re-pulled and it was not a critical drop. I would recommend re-pulling it to the patch panel.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Could you use a 110 block? I would just re-pull the cable.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What I'd do depends largely on how the connection will be used. If it's normal office applications, or if the line just goes to a network printer, I would (and have, many times) spliced it on a piece of 66 block above the ceiling. Not a soul will notice a difference in performance. If the people all operate by RDC sessions or they're moving heavy-duty data, the line needs replaced.

For the phones, don't even think twice about it. Use some UR's and you'll be fine.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Every time you use a patch cord, you add a splice to a data
line. This is not a big deal. If you have female connectors
at the old location, I would just make up my own patch
cords with male connectors on one end and female
on the other for the right length. The 110 block idea is 
fine too. Ethernet was designed knowing there were 
going to be splices. Unless you make some bad splices,
I doubt there will be problems.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

You can splice cat5 and 6 with no problem, just keep it neat.

It looks like this:









I have tested them with a microtest omniscanner, and all my terminations passed. I dont believe they cost much per splice block.

Google "cat6 splice box"

~Matt


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Guys... ther is a Shields Electronics store in Chatt TN. Not far from the job and I believe they have those supplies.
Chris


----------



## msdmsd (Nov 27, 2009)

Personally I would pull new runs...as a last resort I would use one of these http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=106128#

The twist is the key in CAT wiring and as soon as you start to undo the twist you are asking for trouble...The twists provide a consistent impedance, reduce crosstalk and help cancel out noise. The more areas where there is no twist the more chance for slower connections and more network errors. These may not be noticeable to an end user over short distances but the longer the run and the more interference there is from other devices the more the network performance will suffer.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

like shunk said the twists are important. in a jam a couple of times I punched down one end to a jack and the other end I crimped on a connector and plugged it in to the recently punched down jack and the cable passed all certification tests.

If you don't like that idea then how about a patch panel and then have all your lines extending from this point?


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

The way the job worked out was that I wound up with several unused pulls and I managed to reuse them for the ones that I needed no splicing no pulling of new Job turned out to be a breeze

Chris
:thumbup:


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

so you made out great on that job right? no overhead


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Good info*

http://www.lanshack.com/cat5e-tutorial.aspx This is a very good site. I am cerified Cat 7 and fiber


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Call backs bite. And make the installer look like a fool. go NEW.
Depending of course the number of drops.
Just a few,do the splice kits. A 100-go new.
Perhaps you can just re-route to make them fit.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

I know you already completed the job- IMO I would give the customer two options: 

1. Pull new wire for drops too short
2. Install splices in drop ceiling for drops too short

Main thing is that you are honest and let them know ahead of time. Some people will pay more for reassurance that there is no point of failure randomly in a ceiling tile. Know what I mean


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

IMO splicing data cable is hack! Just replace it, CAT 5 cable is cheap. Callbacks suck!


----------

